
Show HN: Explore breathtaking places from home with 360° Audio Tours - Kiryous
https://online.srprsm.com/audio
======
Kiryous
Surprise Me is a mobile app to get self-guided audio tours and attraction
tickets. We launched on international market in 2019 and were happy to serve
5K customers. Our mission is to make you feel you have a knowledgeable friend
in every city you go.

Coronavirus hit hard all travel and hospitality industry including us. But we
are not giving up on our mission.

Now we offer two products to help you travel even if borders are still closed:

— Online 360° Audio Tours: Google StreetView's walkthroughs accompanied by an
expert audio guide — Video Recorded Tours: recorded city discoveries and
cooking classes

~~~
verks
Impressed by your courage to fight for you business, dudes, good luck. I would
also suggest making online tours to where you can’t go even without covid,
like space stations and stuff, could be fun

~~~
Kiryous
hey! Sure thing, we craft 10 tours every week, so we will take into
consideration space station tour!

